# Is this DeWalt drill worth getting?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've used Dewalt tools as a contractor for many years and have had a good relationship with them.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I have never owned a Dewalt tool that I was not happy with or felt it wasn't worth what I had paid for it. And I have several but not this particular one.


----------



## mostakilv (Nov 23, 2015)

Yodaman said:


> I have never owned a Dewalt tool that I was not happy with or felt it wasn't worth what I had paid for it. And I have several but not this particular one.


It's not going to get super heavy use (that I can predict), just as I need it around the home. If it's not even worth this at half price, I'll look for another brand. Thanks for your input!


----------



## mostakilv (Nov 23, 2015)

Yodaman said:


> I have never owned a Dewalt tool that I was not happy with or felt it wasn't worth what I had paid for it. And I have several but not this particular one.


Awesome, thanks for the input!


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

Its an old school nicad battery. Little out dated that's why it's cheap. Still a solid drill though.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

HO HO HO
Santa found those on sale a year ago, with canvas bag, for that price and bought 4. He said he couldn't make them that cost. He dropped three down chimneys and kept one for himself and he really likes it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not a bad price. Go for it. Now if you bump up to the $120. You get a nice bag to carry stuff in and a 20v LiON unit, which will last longer when using.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we have a couple & like them well enough


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I would have a tough time recommending a NiCad powered tool anymore. You can get Lithium Ion tools for not a whole lot more, and the difference is monumental. 

DeWalt as a brand is getting a lot better. I have DeWalt plug in tools and they've been great.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Mort said:


> I would have a tough time recommending a NiCad powered tool anymore. You can get Lithium Ion tools for not a whole lot more, and the difference is monumental.
> 
> DeWalt as a brand is getting a lot better. I have DeWalt plug in tools and they've been great.


Hitachi is also another good brand that I have never had any issues with. All of my wired tools are Hitachi, the DeWalt is the only cordless driver I use.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Those DeWalt cordless drills are great. DeWalt gets bashed quite a bit, but, I have two of those exact drills and I love them. The reason I have 2 is that I lost one of them for awhile, couldn't find it, so I bought another. Of course I found the old one not long after. The bonus: I now have 4 batteries to go with the 2 drills so run time isn't even an issue because with 4 you always have one ready to go.........


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I have that exact kit. Got it about 3yrs ago and have used it for general projects around the house. I've dropped it off of the roof onto grass, and off of a ladder onto concrete. Still works. 

The battery that comes with it will be fine for light use, but I suggest watching Lowes/HomeDepot for when the yellow top XRP batteries go on sale. 


I have the equivalent 18V 1+ cordless Ryobi drill, and to me, it feels like the Dewalt has more power when driving screws in.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

r0ckstarr said:


> I have the equivalent 18V 1+ cordless Ryobi drill, and to me, it feels like the Dewalt has more power when driving screws in.


I got the XRP kit with the drill/impact driver several years ago. Once I figured out what the impact driver was for, it changed my life. I drive more screws than drilling stuff, so the drill hasn't been used much since but still comes in handy every now and again. I look back to how many times I used the drill to drive screws which is much heavier than the impact driver and kick myself.

Now one of the XRP batteries is dying/dead and I'm not sure what to do. Upgrade to the 20V, or just get more batteries which are pretty expensive separately.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I got the XRP kit with the drill/impact driver several years ago. Once I figured out what the impact driver was for, it changed my life. I drive more screws than drilling stuff, so the drill hasn't been used much since but still comes in handy every now and again. I look back to how many times I used the drill to drive screws which is much heavier than the impact driver and kick myself.
> 
> Now one of the XRP batteries is dying/dead and I'm not sure what to do. Upgrade to the 20V, or just get more batteries which are pretty expensive separately.



ditto on the impacts in lieu of drills for driving screws. When I need batteries, I look for a tool that I can use that comes with the batteries. You get the biggest bang for the buck buying this way.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I have that drill; it came in a suitcase with some other tools. It's a great drill, have had it for over 10 years now. Have gotten another set of batteries along the way (yellow tops), but the originals still work. One of them for sure. 

Though if I were buying today, in 2015, I'd give the Lithium batteried ones a serious look. Those NiCd batteries are huge and HEAVY. Not sure how the torque and hours rating compare, just throwing that out there.


----------



## sbtools (Sep 16, 2015)

Sometimes the batteries can be as expensive as the new drill which includes the battery?. Sounds crazy but true, I had the same problem last year as one of my batteries died. However I got a great deal on the new Lithium Ion powered Bosch impact driver and I love it. The cost was only $30 more than the replacement battery, so worth checking out the latest deals online.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The big boxes have a twin pack of batteries on sale for $99.

Another way to go could be to buy the 18v LI batteries and charger that they now sell. That becomes more attractive when you have a lot of tools that take the 18v.

If that combo kit are the only dewalt tools you have, lowes has a 20v LI combo kit DCK240-C2 on sale for $ 169. (Drill, impact, 2 batteries charger and bag type case) 

It would be a good choice for the OP as well.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Now one of the XRP batteries is dying/dead and I'm not sure what to do. Upgrade to the 20V, or just get more batteries which are pretty expensive separately.


Got a voltmeter and a soldering iron?

http://www.astromart.com/articles/article.asp?article_id=587


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

r0ckstarr said:


> Got a voltmeter and a soldering iron?
> 
> http://www.astromart.com/articles/article.asp?article_id=587


I've got a volt meter and I think my wife has a soldering iron (don't ask)lain:.

When I put it in the charger it gives me the fast blinking red light of death. Which I understand means it's put it's feet up and retired.

Crappy thing is, last year I bought the 18V charger/radio for myself for fathers day. If I upgrade to the 20V, that would make the radio kind of only partially useful. Doesn't really matter though as the radio just started not being able to tune in stations. Turn the dial and it randomly jumps back and forth all over the place.

I honestly think Dewalt is going downhill over the years in terms of quality control.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I have that drill kit. I also bought the newer model dual charger (yellow) that comes with an XRP battery. The charger will charge batteries from 7.2 volt to 18 volt including the newer model 18 volt LI-ion battery that fits this model drill.

It just so happens that I have a Dewalt 9.6 volt from many years ago. The charger charged the batteries back to life. 

Oh, BTW, $89 is the going price all over the internet for the drill kit, not on sale.

Dual charger
http://www.lowes.com/pd_292796-70-D..._clickID=c01ba00c-636d-4408-a612-3d82eccb408e

18v Li-ion battery
http://www.lowes.com/pd_670723-70-D..._clickID=c01ba00c-636d-4408-a612-3d82eccb408e
Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

Id stay way from that lowes 20v kit. I bought it for 149 last year. Batteries can't handle much and take for ever to charge. Absolute garbage. At least for what I use it for. I'm buying a big boy set on Black Friday with a 5 amp battery


----------



## sbtools (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Millertyme, If you are getting a drill on black Friday with a 5ah battery (5 amp hour) that will be some good piece of kit, as the average battery is 1.5ah. The 5ah will have much more torque and last longer between charges. Check out the prices at different outlets as you may get a deal that includes a second battery.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes it's the Milwaukee fuel m18 drill/driver combo. Promotion give 2 free batteries. For a total of 4- 5 amp hour batteries for 399.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Millertyme said:


> Yes it's the Milwaukee fuel m18 drill/driver combo. Promotion give 2 free batteries. For a total of 4- 5 amp hour batteries for 399.


I believe that promotion also gives you the choice of a Sawzall or a circular saw. I'd choose one of those instead. Reason being, I have 4ah batteries with my Fuel stuff and it takes forever to run them down. The brushless motors, in addition to making more power, use a lot less battery. I think with 4-5ah batteries you'd only be charging them every 6 months unless you're using them professionally.


----------

